# بحبك يا بابا يسوع



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2011)

بحبك وواثقة فيك رغم انى بلدى دلوقتى ملهاش رئيس رغم انى البلطاجية ملين البلد رغم انى بنزل ومش عارفة هرجع ولا لاا رغم انى فى ناس نفسهم يقعدونا فى البيت ومنصليش لكن واثقة فيك واثقة انك حصن حصين ويبخت اللى بيتحامى فيك ومسنود عليك 
يمكن بيجى وقت واخاف لانى انسانة وليا ضعفى بس بسرعة بتجينى وتطمنى بتسمعنى صوتك وصوت كل اللى فى السما بتهمس فى ودنى مخفش ولا اترعب بتقولى اللى معاكى اكتر من اللى عليكى بتطمنى بتحمينى وبتخبينى لانى غالية عندك ولا فيش اغلى منى


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## fredyyy (17 مايو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> *بحبك وواثقة فيك *
> رغم انى بلدى دلوقتى ملهاش رئيس
> رغم انى البلطاجية ملين البلد
> رغم انى بنزل ومش عارفة هرجع ولا لاا
> ...





*مفيش أحلى من كده *
*- بحبك *
*- وواثقة فيك *
*- انك حصن حصين *
*- بيتحامى فيك *
*- ومسنود عليك* 
*- بتجينى وتطمنى *
*- بتسمعنى صوتـك *
*- بتحمينى* *وبتخبينـى *

*والسبب لكل العناية الفائقة *

*لانى غالية عندك* 
إشعياء 43 : 1 
وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ 
لاَ تَخَفْ *لأَنِّي* فَدَيْتُكَ. *دَعَوْتُكَ* بِاسْمِكَ. *أَنْتَ لِي*. ​ 
*يارب نحن غاليين عليك ... لا لشئ فينا ... لكن لأن هناك فيض محبة إلاهية *

*غامرة *
*ساتـرة *
*حافظة *
*ُُمعتنية *
*ُمتأنيـة *
*ُمترفقة *
*حانيــة ... أقوى من كل الظروف* 

.


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

امين 
وميرسي ميرنا علي صلاتك النايعه من قلبك الواثق في قوة رب المجد

ووعوده لينا المعزيه
لاتخف فانا معاك
ولا تخف لاني فديتك دعوتك باسمك فانت لي


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

كلنا ثقه فيك يا يسوع 
شكرا حبيبتى على الصلاه الرائعه دى


----------

